

Patching a WHMCS zero day on day zero - jgrahamc
http://blog.cloudflare.com/patching-a-whmcs-zero-day-on-day-zero

======
dewey
Further information regarding the exploit:
[http://localhost.re/p/whmcs-527-vulnerability](http://localhost.re/p/whmcs-527-vulnerability)

------
makomk
Ah, I was wondering why my hosting provider had disabled WHMCS. That explains
it! (Not that it was terribly hard to guess.)

